# Incredible Côté Knives fillet knife with "Original Cactus Blank"™ knife scales



## MesquiteMan (Sep 5, 2010)

This fillet knife was made by Guillaume Côté, owner of Côté Knives with a set of my Magma Red "Original Cactus Blank"™ knife scales.  This is the first he has done with my material and this particular knife is currently on its way from Canada to Texas to become part of my collection!  This is NOT a kit knife.  It is all handmade by Guillaume.  

I think this is one of the slickest looking fillet knives I have ever seen and can not wait to get it in my hands!  Just thought I would share it here since it is a collaboration between myself and Mr. Côté.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Sep 5, 2010)

I bet you will never put a sharping stone to that one. I know that I never would.  Great tool


----------



## cnccutter (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow, great knife... you should be proud! nice lines and the cactus blank really will make a life long handle. 

Erik




MesquiteMan said:


> This fillet knife was made by Guillaume Côté, owner of Côté Knives with a set of my Magma Red "Original Cactus Blank"™ knife scales.  This is the first he has done with my material and this particular knife is currently on its way from Canada to Texas to become part of my collection!  This is NOT a kit knife.  It is all handmade by Guillaume.
> 
> I think this is one of the slickest looking fillet knives I have ever seen and can not wait to get it in my hands!  Just thought I would share it here since it is a collaboration between myself and Mr. Côté.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 5, 2010)

That is sweet. I am so jealous!


----------



## David Keller (Sep 5, 2010)

That's pretty cool.  I don't know anything about knives, but it is certainly a beautiful thing to look at.


----------



## johncrane (Sep 5, 2010)

Awesome! the shape looks just right Curtis! and the handles are icing on the cake, it would make anyone's collection look good.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 5, 2010)

Frank Nemke sr. said:


> I bet you will never put a sharping stone to that one. I know that I never would.  Great tool



Yeah, I imagine that will be the case!  It does look so comfortable to use though!  Maybe I will have to buy another one with simple material to actually use!  I just absolutely love the lines and they way everything flows!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh yeah, the super cool thing is he is going to be offering these on his website with my scales!  He has been selling this style for a while and it is very popular, having even been reviewed on some hunting and fishing sites.  He found me through pics from another customer of mine on a knife making website and then ordered some scales.  I took a look at his site and just had to have a fillet myself.  I am pretty much broke so I was not able to actually buy one so we did a little bartering for some additional scales I sent him.  He is also going to be using my scales on his bullnose skinner which is also a super cool looking knife.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 5, 2010)

David Keller said:


> That's pretty cool.  I don't know anything about knives, but it is certainly a beautiful thing to look at.



Don't feel bad, David!  I don't know anything about knives either other than they are used to cut things!  This will be my first ever collector knife.  

I don't know about you but I think his prices are too cheap!  This knife on his website sells for $225 Canadian.  That is not with cactus scales so I am not sure if he will be asking a premium or not but even with a plain handle, that just seems too cheap.


----------



## robutacion (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, there is making knifes and knife makers and that one come certainly from the later...!
Knife handle material and shape do certainly make or brake the look of a knife, this one is very "swift" in its shape with a handle design and cactus material that really brings it all out very nicely...!:wink: 

I have been making knifes since a littler chap but I haven't done one for quite awhile, I once had a very impressive knife collection but that was all lost many, many years ago...!  I like to make a knife or machete every so often, about a year ago I met an old fellow from NSW that is retired and just simply loves knifes and has a considerable collection.

He loves them so much that he started making them...! He contacted me and requested some of my woods for his knifes, particularly the She/Bull-Oak that he really adores. In a long phone conversation we manage to "tickle" my interest in knife making and the first thing I done was to cut some of my woods into knife scales and list them on my eBay store.

I got so worked out about this knife making again that I order in excess of $300.00 of knife metal banks, pouches, pins, polishes, etc.,etc., to make a few out of my woods myself.  This was near a year ago and I haven't had the chance to touch any of that but, in the meantime, this friendly old fellow, has made 3 knifes for us (1 for the wife...!) free of charge, which he was been properly compensated with wood...!:wink:  

I learnt that he has been looking for one of those old round wood saw blades used in the old days, as they are of exceptional quality to make knifes from so, I done a little search in the area and found one, a 30" blade still attached to the shaft.  I cut in in half and send it to Barry (is his name) as a surprise and it certainly hit the target has he was extremely thankful for my offer.  There is a fair amount of metal in this half blade but, and according to him, he cut 16 knifes out of it, all sizes and shapes which he is now starting to finish with his very own special touch on the handles.

See, he likes to incorporate metal discs and stone, (opals, etc.,) in his own handle designs so, the result is quite "different" to say the least...!! He has no fancy machinery at all, a 4" grinder and thats pretty much it so, his finishes are not "perfect" but some how it adds to the "rustic hand made" look of his work.  

One day, I will make again, a couple myself...!:wink: 

Cheers
George


----------



## Rfturner (Sep 6, 2010)

I love that Knife, I have made a single knife, but I do have a small collection of knives. They have always intrigued by weapons of all sorts.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 6, 2010)

That is an awesome knife.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 6, 2010)

Gorgeous!  How flexible is the blade?  (Not that i can afford one - but if I win the lottery someday....)


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 6, 2010)

Certainly a cool knife Curtis.  Looks like it is usable. Just have to give it some care after each use.


----------



## el_d (Sep 6, 2010)

Pretty dang sweet Curtis. I do love the way it looks.


----------

